# ARK Performance GRiP Exhaust System



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Many of you probably heard about ARK Performance exhaust systems. Today we want to introduce this product closer. 

Their GRiP Exhaust System is a combination of high quality materials and superb craftsmanship, which allows your engine to perform on the highest level. It is available for the Nissan 370Z 2009-2014. Here are some of its main features:

- All Bolt-On System
- SUS304 Stainless Steel Construction
- Fully Polished Finish, 2.5 inch Dual Piping
- Exposed Micro TIG Welded
- Include Axle-back Muffler, Mid-pipe, Bolts, Gaskets, Hardware, Installation Guide.






The ARK "GRiP" exhaust system gains you up to 10% performance increase. It has resonant, pure, rich, and deep sound. Make sure to check this video with a comparison of stock exhaust and ARK GriP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIodUUPZwxM

Share with us your comments and inquiries below.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

ARK Performance Promo! 

11th anniversary only comes once and *ARK Performance* gives its customers a chance to take part in celebration. Take advantage of a special discount, never before done in the history of ARK Performance! Purchase any ARK Performance exhaust system or suspension parts at prices that will amaze you. Browse this link for all ARK Performance parts: Ark Performance | Performance Parts, Exhaust, Suspension - CARiD.com



High-quality products at incredible prices - the best present ARK can do for customers. Offer is valid through July 31.2015. Prices are already reduced.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

*The biggest saving of the year from ARK Performance!*

It happens only once in a year. Don't miss your chance and buy any qualifying Exhaust System, Down Pipe / Test Pipe, Headers, Coilover, Lowering spring, Strut bur, Brake Rotor or Body Kit parts and *SAVE 10%OFF*. No need to wait for Black Friday – start shopping for Christmas holidays now! 

Offer is valid from November 23 through December 31, 2015. 

Click on the banner below to browse all ARK Performance products:


----------

